# Indian lake conditions



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Any out today trying to get game plan for tomorrow. Is it still chocolate milk and water temp?


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Disclaimer: I've only fished Indian twice ever... Once in June last year and then today...

I've never seen chocolater water... Put in at moundwood and it was like syrup. Went north from there and found some stained water with about 6" visibility. No idea on temp.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

6" not to bad for indian. Did you have any luck.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

madgabfar said:


> 6" not to bad for indian. Did you have any luck.


Foul hooked a 9lb carp on accident... Which was a fun 7 minute battle. Then legitimately caught a 13" white bass. We were on the water for 3 hours and did a lot of exploring today. Plan to hit it again tomorrow morning. Trying to decide which ramp. We've got a canoe with a trolling motor. Curious if there's clearer water near Blackhawk.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure how much rain they got down there. Would think should be better tomorrow. I'll keep a eye out for you will be in blue and white starcraft.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

We'll get there around 9. (Father in law is a late starter). If you don't mind posting a message, id love to know if Blackhawk will be clearer than moundwood.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Can shot you a text don't have a smart phone. PM me your #. Will probably launch out of mound wood. Around 730


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I drove by Indian this afternoon, it is muddy for sure, bunch of sticks and logs floating in the lake, especially near Moundwood.

They got a bunch of rain by the looks of it, there were geese SWIMMING in the grass on the right side of the road along Moundwood.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I fished blackhawk today and it is pure mud again. There was a lot of floating debris also. The creek that flows straight into Lucy's pond was flowing fast from all the rain overnight and this morning (1-8 am) 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh ya and only one nibble


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Best bet to get anything would be to stay at south end of lake and west side clean water there. Basically from doughnut shop west you got good water and hungry fish got over 50 crappie in around 2 half hours brought a nice limit home. Did see a couple eyes caught but those eye balls should be going crazy and they have not as of yet. Most eyes ae done with spawn so it should be feed time we will see. Eyes in in spillway flowing strong. Be safe out there.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishslim, I'm heading to Indian Sunday, were u fishing from the bank or boat? Supposed to be really windy Sunday so don't want to have to cross the lake if I don't have to. Thanks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Chopiq, he was fishing from the bank


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I sure wish it would stop raining hard every 3 days...Indian's never going to clear up at this point


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Was there today. Seems like the wind is pushing the mud around quite a bit. Moundwood is really muddy. The mud was heading towards dream bridge. The north fork area is all muddy. The preserve has clean to stained water. As we left moundwood and headed straight across the lake like we were headed toward Blackhawk the water was fairly clean. I did not go over by lake view but it was somewhat protected from the wind so it may be cleaner over that way. Dunns pond was stained. Hope this helps.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Did anyone try fishing for channel cats? With the water coming in like it was they usually stack up at the mouth of moundwood and Blackhawk.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Went over the weekend. Lakeview was very clear for Indian, probably 12 inches of clarity. Blackhawk was at about 6''. The wind was definitely pushing around the mud line. I think the wind shut down the fish for some reason. Conditions should have been just right. Went crappie fishing with no success. With the rain we are getting today, it may be good by the weekend.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Three of us hit the reserve Sunday. Water clarity was fine but the wind was pushing muddy water into the reserve. We caught about 25 crappies and over 50 gills. All but three gills were small. Crappies were hard to come by. Couldn't find the pattern. Found some in the pads a few on docks a couple on trees. They must have been having a bass tourney, bassfishermen everywhere. Water temps were 59-62 everywhere we went.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wind has switched around more to the sw...really stirring things up good.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Gonna give it a try tomorrow. Anyone have a water temp. Guessing clarity is pretty good haven't had to much rain.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

From Indian Lake Website

LAKE CONDITIONS TODAY
12:45 April 16, 2014

THE LAKE IS RIPPLING. WATER TEMPERATURE IS 50 DEGREES. THE AIR TEMPERATURE IS 38 DEGREES. IT IS SUNNY. WIND IS 10 MPH FROM THE EAST SOUTHEAST. VISIBILITY IS 10 MILES. THE LAKE IS AT NORMAL POOL ( THE TOP OF THE SPILLWAY).+

Ron


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be out there in the morning for some crappie. Lauching at blackhawk and Lucy's is my 1st destination unless it has poor visibility.Someone mentioned the clarity out at the game reserve was better.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got a few hrs of crappie fishing in and only 1 dink at 9". Missed a half dozen of those buggers.Started out by lucy's,the old barnes landing channel,dream bridge,dunns pond then decided to hit Mcdonalds for lunch and call it a day. Boat ran perfect. 

Water Temp: 54 in blackhawk channel and 56 in main lake. Clarity wasn't too shabby at less than 1'.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Same story here two keepers and three lost at boat. Was in game preserve. After lunch at the Hilton ran out to the south shore and got one dink saugeye. Was a beautiful day out on the water.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Went to Mcdonalds for lunch and saw where BuckIguy keeps his pontoon docked at fantasy island. Next trip will be back on my favorite stretch of the miami river this weekend.


----------



## countryfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Saugman,
Surprised to see you out after crappies, although the saugeye bite hasn't seemed to take off yet. My first 2 outings were non productive for eyes....only got a few cats, which was ok, but I haven't learned how to catch crappies yet, lol. Looking forward to your great posts again this year!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

54° water temp keeping me from trolling countryfisher. Mid 60's and it'll be prime time eye time!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Main lake whitecapping today. Fished for about an hour from my favorite bridge. 

One white bass, one 10" saugeye and a 10-15 lb carp! All caught on vibee, the carp was hooked right inside the ole sucker. Just as I was about to net him he got against the rocks and broke me off and took off with my vibee so no picture.


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Was going to make the hour and half drive tom for my 2nd ever trip to Indian. If anyone has and update after all the wind yesterday, water temp, floating debris, clarity? Not sure if a nice day like today is enuff to clear it up to make it worth the try?


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

My dad and I fished for about 3 1/2 hours last night. We didn't last long trying to troll out on the lake in that wind. We did find crappies in some channels though. We caught quite a few fishing tube jigs right along the sea wall. Water temp was 58-60 according to our fish finder. Clarity was a few inches. Not muddy where we were. We ended up with 24 keepers, with just a few at or over 10".


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw water temps this evening about 57ish. Surface didn't warm much today.


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Didnt make the trip on thurs, might go on monday now. Thanks for update


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Heard that the saugeye are biting now!


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

If the saugeye are bitting it is still slow. Fished all evening and got skunked. Saw a few shorts caught and some white bass. I had a guy give me a 17" eye but he said that's all he caught all evening. Going to try my luck in the morning hope it's a better bite.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Went up today and bank fished, only got one 16.5". Saw a quite a few boats on the hump but they were almost all gone by early afternoon.

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

